# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Huha

## deep_blue

Jeta e njeriut  s'ka  forme

----------


## deep_blue

Forma e njeriut s'ka jete

----------


## deep_blue

Luga e makiatos "babes" e palare nga kamarierat

----------


## deep_blue

Pse ne tastieren time jane mbi 80 taste?

----------


## deep_blue

Eshte krijuar parajsa pa njerez brenda

----------


## deep_blue

Nese nuk eshte  gjumë çka mund te jete

----------


## deep_blue

E njoh nje njeri  qe sot  per here te pare  e ka prekur lopen "live"

----------


## Shiu

E njoh një varrmihës të cilit secilën ditë i shfaqet një fytyrë tjetër në pasqyrë.

----------


## deep_blue

qwertyuiop
 asdfghjkl
  zxcvbnm

----------


## Veshtrusja

Ne qoftese jemi me te vertete te interesuar per te arritur dicka, perse nuk interesohemi te degjojm njeri-tjetrin?

Te degjojm dhe jo thjesht shikojme.

----------


## deep_blue

Gishtin tregues  e perdorim edhe per ta pastruar  hunden

----------


## Shiu

Kam dëgjuar për një prostitutë që çdo mëngjes zgjohet e virgjër. 
Fenomen i rrallë!

----------


## deep_blue

Me cigare e kishte djegur katin e pare te shtepise.

----------


## deep_blue

Ne te njejten kohe Ezanin e thirren 30 myezine nga tridhjete minarete e qyetit me 30 zera te ndryshem

----------


## |-|e|\|a

> *Pse ne tastieren time jane mbi 80 taste?*


_ tastura_, ku hupe moj e uruar?






> *
> qwertyuiop
> asdfghjkl
> zxcvbnm*


burrat me "rr" i tregojne te gjitha, jo kshu gjysma-gjysma
(pune shijimi xhanem)
punen e drejtimit e ke kap, lart e posht e...

----------


## Shiu

O Deep, po pitajkat me vezë i harrove?

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga Shiu_ 
> *O Deep, po pitajkat me vezë i harrove?*


Kam frike diasporen, Shiu se mos i shkon leng u  gojes .
ne furren "Te Avdyli"  sonte vinte era  shkrum, po  ama shkrumb i mire

----------


## DJAL_BERATI

hi jam dhe une  me lejoni

----------


## Veshtrusja

Shqipetari zakonisht te zgjat doren

----------


## DJAL_BERATI

ok rofshi qe me pranuat jeni shume te mire

----------

